

Mixergy Interview with Khan Academy's Salman Khan - derekc
http://mixergy.com/salman-khan-academy-interview/

======
DanielRibeiro
It is interesting to note that Khan Academy even has playlists interesting for
startups: <http://www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy#p/c/CADCB4565CFACEBF>

It covers the more financial part of it (equity, dilution, and things like
that).

~~~
chime
He has an MBA from Harvard and has worked in investment. I'm more surprised he
has courses on Biology and History.

------
dpatru
Sal is proof that you don't need a degree in the a subject to be able to teach
it.

